# Vape King Closed 09.08.14



## Gizmo (8/8/14)

Please note Vape King will closed tomorrow to enjoy a nice weekend off as tomorrow is a public holiday. 

As far as I know our Krugersdorp and Kempton agents will be open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Please note Vape King will closed tomorrow to enjoy a nice weekend off as tomorrow is a public holiday.
> 
> As far as I know our Krugersdorp and Kempton agents will be open.


 
Enjoy your off weekend 

Just a note for every one ells, just give me a call before you come. Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------

